# Help, What is this in my tortoise bed?



## Amberbk

Does anyone know what this could be I have just found it in my tortoise bedding area?

He is 20 years old and I’ve never seen this before?


----------



## Debbie1962

They look almost like eggs of some sort. Not from your tortoise though. I am not sure ow zoomed in you are but could they be some kind of insect eggs?


----------



## ian14

I'm fairly certain they are slug eggs


----------



## Amberbk

Debbie1962 said:


> They look almost like eggs of some sort. Not from your tortoise though. I am not sure ow zoomed in you are but could they be some kind of insect eggs?


I thought may be. Thank you


----------



## Amberbk

ian14 said:


> I'm fairly certain they are slug eggs


Thank you


----------



## ian14

Amberbk said:


> Thank you


No problem! I may be wrong of course, but with a process of elimination and a bit if Google searching, I'm as certain as I can be that this is what they are. Definitely not insect eggs, as they are too big. 
Not amphibian, as UK species only lay in water.
Not snail, as the structure is wrong.
Which leaves slug eggs. And a quick Google search brings up images almost identical to yours as being slug eggs.


----------



## Amberbk

ian14 said:


> No problem! I may be wrong of course, but with a process of elimination and a bit if Google searching, I'm as certain as I can be that this is what they are. Definitely not insect eggs, as they are too big.
> Not amphibian, as UK species only lay in water.
> Not snail, as the structure is wrong.
> Which leaves slug eggs. And a quick Google search brings up images almost identical to yours as being slug eggs.


Thank you I assumed frogs haha


----------

